# Using turnouts on inclines



## acwilli (Jan 29, 2009)

I read something somewhere that suggested it's a bad practice to use turnouts on an incline, but did not specify why. I'd be more worried about derailments on the decline. I planned on several on my new layout that fit this situation and would like some input.
thx aw


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can't pull a lot of cars through sharp turns. So with an incline it makes it more difficult. Lots of small layouts have them. Any incline will test the engine. I found it easier to leave them out and go with an elevated trestle only.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Do you mean the whole turnout on an incline? Or just the one turnout so one of the turnout climbs, while the other stays on the down?


----------



## acwilli (Jan 29, 2009)

T-Man said:


> You can't pull a lot of cars through sharp turns. So with an incline it makes it more difficult. Lots of small layouts have them. Any incline will test the engine. I found it easier to leave them out and go with an elevated trestle only.


T-man, how much of an incline are we talking? Please look at my thread. The main table shows my grades and approimate locations of the three turnouts I want to install. Sorry if the link dosen't work. I'm still learning how to navigate this site 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5786



Evan said:


> Do you mean the whole turnout on an incline? Or just the one turnout so one of the turnout climbs, while the other stays on the down?


Yes, I have two turnouts on an incline and then the curve jogs off to a level tressel. I also have one on a decline and the curve jogs off to the same tressel. I guess this one I'd worry about because on the reverse direction there is a slight incline leading into the curve.

thx all, aw


----------

